# [SOLVED] Gigaware Webcam stopped working



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

I used the webcam 3 days ago and everything was fine. I haven't installed or uninstalled anything. Suddenly today I went to get back on Skype and it doesn't pull up any image. I went into control panel and tried playing around with things and I noticed that whenever I go into an audio or sound area, the light on my webcam turns on because the microphone starts working. So I have mic but no video. Any suggestions? Thank in advance. :grin: I know I need to upgrade to a better cam but that will have to wait for a while. :normal:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

hi mjp1531 welcome to tsf

i would start by going back to a retore point when it was working.


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

Hi, I already tried that. I restored to a month ago and still the only thing that works is the "mic".


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

what have you tried so far? have you checked if their is an updated driver? have you uninstalled current driver and re-install?


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

Yes. I have gone as far as deleting the usbvideo.sys file and reinstalling it. It's a plug and play webcam so there is no install disc or anything. There is a software disc that came with Arcsoft vid impressions. I never had that installed so it probably didn't matter, but when the problem started I installed it just to see and of course, nothing was fixed.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

can you try it on another computer? have you try another port?


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

I have tried it in a different port. Although I haven't tried all of them. I will try a diff comp tomorrow.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

ok keep us posted


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

OK I have tried different ports, including the one it was in when it was working last week. I also tried a different computer. It works fine in the other comp. Problem is, I can't use that comp when I want to do video chat so I NEED to get my comp working right.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

delete all usb controllers in device manager then reboot twice.


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

ok done. Still nothing


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

do any usb device work on the computer


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

oh yeah, as far as I know they all do. I have plugged my external hard drive into most of the same ports and it comes up just fine


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

when you have the cam plugged in. is their any marks next to anything in device manager?


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

nope it just says usb camera


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

what program are you using when using the camera? have you tried uninstalling it and reinstall it.


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

I have tried yahoo messenger, skype, and the video impression softare that came with it. Also I have gone to testmycam.com


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

whats the full model number of the cam?


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

Gigaware 25-1117


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

do you get any errors when you try using it?


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

No. Nothing happens. I plug it in, the little box pops up and says its installing the driver, then it says everything is fine. When I go to actually use the webcam, there is no picture. In Skype, when I try and use it, it says "can't start video", then the select webcam option box automatically changes from USBcamera and to Hauppauge WinTv 418 Video Capture. No picture ever comes up though. And the only time that the light on the webcam comes on is when I am in some audio setting area. The microphone is definitely working.


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

BTW, thanks so much for trying to help me get this fixed. I really hate the idea of just buying a new one. I feel like I'm not really solving anything that way.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

try updating directx . also try using an older virsion of skype.
Skype version 4.2.0.163


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

direct x was updated. I got it fixed though. I did what you said and downgraded Skype. I also removed the usb extension cable that was on it. I didn't even think that the cable may have been causing some sort of power problem. Either way though, THANK YOU!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Gigaware Webcam stopped working*

glad you got it working and thanks for posting back. your welcome


----------

